# (5) Free Drawings!



## Fenghuang

Opening this up again now that I'm _FINALLY_ done with AP exams! Never again, guys. Never ever ever again.

I may do more later, but for now, I'm going to cap it at the first five. All I ask is for a clear picture of what you want me to draw (I can do bettas, other fish, and some other animals too) and a little patience.

Some drawings I've done for members of this site:

























Thanks.


----------



## wah543

can you do one of him?


----------



## Indigo Betta

could you do Igneel Please


----------



## Fenghuang

Of course. ^^

Slots:
1. wah543
2. Indigo Betta
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Mashiro

Oooh, can I have one for Maximus, please?


----------



## Fenghuang

Yes.  Do you want that pose? Or should I do something different? I would need a picture of him from the side if you want something else (so I get the fins as accurately as I can).

I can also do this style (you guys have to tell me if you want something specific):









1. wah543
2. Indigo Betta
3. Mashiro
4.
5.

Two more!


----------



## Mashiro

Thank you and sorry about that! I like the tribal style, but I like your original style better. ;-)

Here's a pic of him from the side, his fins are a little raggedy because he's a tail biter, but I love him just the same. ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang

That's a perfect reference picture, thank you. Original style as in the first black and white one? Or the coloured versions?


----------



## Mashiro

Fenghuang said:


> That's a perfect reference picture, thank you. Original style as in the first black and white one? Or the coloured versions?


I love your colored versions the most, actually. They are very vibrant!


----------



## Fenghuang

Okay, got it. ^^

Expect the first drawing (wah543's) to be up by tomorrow night. Others will soon follow.


----------



## wah543

Colored version for me please


----------



## MattsBettas

Ooh! I reserve this spot just let me add a pic! Please make it tribal style if that is ok!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Can you do Opal please? Thanks! Coloured would be preferred


----------



## Fenghuang

And all five spots are filled!

1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (?)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

Thank you! I may open the requests back up next week, depending on how much spare time I get.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Fenghuang said:


> And all five spots are filled!
> 
> 1. wah543 (coloured)
> 2. Indigo Betta (?)
> 3. Mashiro (coloured)
> 4. MattsBettas (tribal)
> 5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)
> 
> Thank you! I may open the requests back up next week, depending on how much spare time I get.



i would like a coloured one please


----------



## Janan

wwwaaaaahhhh!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yay! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Skyewillow

-stalks thread- Love seeing your art, Feng!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, Skye. As always, you are very welcome to stalk. ^^



Janan said:


> wwwaaaaahhhh!


I'm sorry. /: But looking at the rest of my school year, I don't think I will be too busy. So, there is a high chance that this will open again up soon.


----------



## copperarabian

these are beautiful! excited to see your new drawings


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you, copperarabian. ^^

wah543:


----------



## Indigo Betta

awesome i'm excited to see Igneel


----------



## Mashiro

Ohhh, very pretty Feng!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, guys. ^^ I hope wah543 likes it too. 

Indigo's next.


----------



## justmel

Gorgeous Feng! I'll be stalking as well, hoping to get a slot.


----------



## Darkicydevil

These are so AMAZING!!! <333 O.O


----------



## wah543

WOW! That looks amazing


----------



## Fenghuang

I'm glad you like it. I hope the fins are alright. I couldn't find a different yellow and took some liberties with the shading...

Thanks, justmel, Darkicydevil. Your compliments are really appreciated. <3


----------



## wah543

The yellow looks good, the color accents on the top and bottom fin are much brighter in the drawing but I like it, it looks more art-like, I know what my new wallpaper on my phone is


----------



## Fenghuang

Well, then, I'm happy it's to your liking. 

Since it took me about three hours and like ten pieces of paper to do this one drawing, it's safe to say that I need more practice again. xD 

So, I'm opening up another five slots. I'll work on those this weekend and next week. The current four I will do tomorrow and Friday.

*is done

1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## MattsBettas

Gonna get a pic soon, I promise! It will be of my double tail marble boy.


----------



## Fenghuang

That's fine, Matt. Take your time. I need to get through Indigo and Mashiro first anyway.

*is done

1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Anyone interested?


----------



## MattsBettas

If those spots stay open for a while I wouldn't mind letting you practice on another one of mine... Lol.


----------



## Fenghuang

Lol, okay. I did say I would draw some of trilobite's plakats too. And I had some digitals in mind for a few more members. At least I won't be sitting around twirling my thumbs the next few weeks. xD 

I can try other critters too, if anyone wants me to.


----------



## justmel

YEAH! Can I get a spot? Just have to decide if I am going be be selfish & get my own or one for my mom or daughter! These really are remarkable Feng


----------



## Fenghuang

Of course, you can. Just let me know when you decide. xD


----------



## Darkicydevil

If it's ok, and you have the time, could I have one of my beautiful boy? A tribal one or a colored one would be fine I love them both! Whichever is easier <3


----------



## Fenghuang

No problem.  I'll love to.

*is done

1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

6. justmel (?)
7. Darkicydevil (coloured/tribal)
8.
9.
10.

Three more!


----------



## Darkicydevil

Thank you!!!


----------



## trilobite

Oooh! Fully cant decide which one lol
But you can choose one of these bad boys to do if you want. Just who ever will be more fun to draw :-D


----------



## Nibblez

Those drawing are amazing. Awesome stuff. Why not be an artist instead, nvm the AP exam.


----------



## Fenghuang

Awww, thanks, Nibblez, that's so sweet about you, I'm afraid I don't nearly have enough talent to earn a living from my artwork though. xD

trilobite: All your fish are BA. xD Do you have a specific style you have in mind?

*is done

1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

6. justmel (?)
7. Darkicydevil (coloured/tribal)
8. trilobite (?)
9.
10.

Two slots left. ^^


----------



## LucidSong

Could I get a colored one of Sparta here?


----------



## justmel

Fenghuang said:


> Of course, you can. Just let me know when you decide. xD


I've decided to ask for one for my daughter. I'm going to get a plushie from Skyewillow for my son, so only fair to get her something she will sqee over when she gets it. I'd like a colored picture for her please. I have no doubt you will get it though. I'm also not sure which picture to ask for, so if you could just pick one of these to do. I know they are very similar, that's why I'm having trouble deciding. She would love any of them.


----------



## Fenghuang

Okay, I'm do my best!

*is done

1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

6. justmel (coloured)
7. Darkicydevil (coloured/tribal)
8. trilobite (?)
9. LucidSong (coloured)
10.

One more slot left.


----------



## Fenghuang

Slot #10 has been claimed by Janan. Thanks, everyone! I'll open again soon.


----------



## wah543

Fenghuang said:


> Well, then, I'm happy it's to your liking.
> 
> Since it took me about three hours and like ten pieces of paper to do this one drawing, it's safe to say that I need more practice again. xD
> 
> So, I'm opening up another five slots. I'll work on those this weekend and next week. The current four I will do tomorrow and Friday.
> 
> *is done
> 
> 1. wah543 (coloured)
> 2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
> 3. Mashiro (coloured)
> 4. MattsBettas (tribal)
> 5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)
> 
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.


 Wow that took you three hours, wow if I would've known it took so long I wouldn't have asked to put you through the trouble, thank you so much


----------



## Fenghuang

Nah, don't worry about it. It's my pleasure.  I'm just rusty. It usually takes me half an hour to an hour and a half.


----------



## BlueInkFish

can you do this guy like the first one of your pics i would really appreciate it :-D


----------



## Fenghuang

He is gorgeous, litelboyblu. Unfortunately, I'm only take a couple of requests at once and all the slots are filled for the time being. I hope you can understand. Sorry.

Indigo:


----------



## Darkicydevil

Fenghuang said:


> He is gorgeous, litelboyblu. Unfortunately, I'm only take a couple of requests at once and all the slots are filled for the time being. I hope you can understand. Sorry.
> 
> Indigo:



beautiful!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Fenghuang said:


> He is gorgeous, litelboyblu. Unfortunately, I'm only take a couple of requests at once and all the slots are filled for the time being. I hope you can understand. Sorry.
> 
> Indigo:



its beautiful my little Igneel<3 i'm going to hang it by the one you did of Indigo<3 when i can get my printer to work>_< 
its really nice of you to share your amazing art skills with us all!
:yourock::thankyou:


----------



## Fenghuang

It's no problem.  I'm happy to draw it for you.


----------



## Mashiro

Ohhh, the anticipation for mine to come!!!!

Love them all! 

<3


----------



## Janan

****so excited****


----------



## LucidSong

Me too. I'm some where near the bottom of the list so I get to enjoy everyone's bettas before mine comes out.


----------



## Darkicydevil

LucidSong said:


> Me too. I'm some where near the bottom of the list so I get to enjoy everyone's bettas before mine comes out.


same here!


----------



## justmel

I get to enjoy all these while waiting to surprise my baby girl with a picture of her favorite boy! 

Feng, I haven't told her you are drawing one, it will be a total surprise, but I did show her your art work & her mouth fell open. She loved it.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you, everyone. <3

And aww, I hope your daughter is as excited when she sees hers!

I'm planning to work on the drawings for Mashiro, Matts, and BB123 when I get home from school today, so expect more later.


----------



## LucidSong

Woop. Cant wait to see them. They have such pretty fish.


----------



## MattsBettas

Ok. So, this guy is impossible to photograph. He is a hmdt, in case you couldn't tell. I would prefer it tribal style please! Tell me if you need another photo lol.


----------



## Fenghuang

I would have to do some guessing on the fins, but since it is a tribal, I really just need to know his general shape so the picture should be okay. Unless you want a specific pose.


----------



## Fenghuang

Before you start wondering, yes, it will be coloured. Just thought I'll show everyone what it looks like before colour, because I think it looks pretty decent. ^^


----------



## Mashiro

omg....

That is such a glorious rendition of my Maximus!!! I am so flipping psyched to see the colored version!

Totally love you, Feng!


----------



## Fenghuang

I see there's no pressure... Lol. 

I'm kind of afraid to show it now... xD 

Mashiro:


----------



## Darkicydevil

Fenghuang said:


> Before you start wondering, yes, it will be coloured. Just thought I'll show everyone what it looks like before colour, because I think it looks pretty decent. ^^



That is so beautiful!!!!! I can't WAIT to see Hermes!!! I think I would like it to be colored unless the tribal is easier. so pretty~~~~~ <3333


----------



## justmel

Fenghuang said:


> Before you start wondering, yes, it will be coloured. Just thought I'll show everyone what it looks like before colour, because I think it looks pretty decent. ^^


"Looks pretty decent"? PLEASE, it's great! You don't give yourself enough credit. This is as beautiful as the colored version.


----------



## Mashiro

AaaaAAAAAaaaAAAAAHhhhhHHHHhhHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's soooooo gorgeous!!!!

Thank you thank you thank you thank you so much I love it!


----------



## Fenghuang

Darki: Well, both styles come with different challenges for me. I use 0.35 mm pens, so my tribal style can take a bit of time to complete. I also do not sketch them out fully first and they can end up messy, terrible, and out of proportion. As for the coloured stuff... I personally do not think colouring is my strength. I can use the practice for all my styles, so it's really to you. 

justmel: I am an extremely critical person when it comes to myself. Therefore, "pretty decent" is saying something. xD 

Mashiro: As long as you're happy with it. ^^

As always... Thank you all for your wonderful comments. Seeing everyone's interest in my artwork means so much.


----------



## Fenghuang

My failure for the night: Supposed to be Matt's... Everything's squished together, the lines are ugly, and it just looks unbalanced and bad. I will try again after work tomorrow with new pens and a fresh piece of paper. Hopefully, I'll draw something nicer and actually worthy of giving to someone. 









Sorry, Matt, BB123, I said I would get your two drawings up tonight but I am utterly exhausted.


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol I looked at it and was like "ooh I love it!" and then I read your description. You are super hard on yourself, I see nothing wrong with it! Honestly! Thank you!


----------



## Darkicydevil

Fenghuang said:


> My failure for the night: Supposed to be Matt's... Everything's squished together, the lines are ugly, and it just looks unbalanced and bad. I will try again after work tomorrow with new pens and a fresh piece of paper. Hopefully, I'll draw something nicer and actually worthy of giving to someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Matt, BB123, I said I would get your two drawings up tonight but I am utterly exhausted.



If you think this is bad, I can't wait to see what you think is nice! Its AWESOME!!!! <3333


----------



## Fenghuang

I don't like the composition and the feel of it. The head was fine, but it went downhill once I started on the topline. I angled it too high. The pectoral fin looks awkward... It reminds me of a head of broccoli. And my inking pens died (RIP pens) so I need to go out and get new ones anyway. xD

Sorry, I tend to be very critical of my own work. I hope you that doesn't annoy you guys.


----------



## justmel

I'm used to artist. My fiance is a wonderful artist himself and does tattoos as well. My 15 year old daughter is working on becoming quite an artist herself as well. It seems to me that most great artist (yourself & Darki included) are always hard on themselves. That's why you need those of us who can't draw a straight line to tell you how GORGEOUS your work it. I certainly don't mind telling you over and over again how beautiful your work is. I've seen your other art thread too, and you my dear are an extremely talented individual. Don't every give up your art & keep enjoying what you do. We all love to see it.

As for your 'failure' I don't see anything wrong with it. It is beautiful, but living with two artist I understand what you mean. Once it goes down hill for you it's just easier to start again than try an make this look right to your eyes, but your 'failure' is a wonderful piece of art work too!


----------



## Darkicydevil

justmel said:


> I'm used to artist. My fiance is a wonderful artist himself and does tattoos as well. My 15 year old daughter is working on becoming quite an artist herself as well. It seems to me that most great artist (yourself & Darki included) are always hard on themselves. That's why you need those of us who can't draw a straight line to tell you how GORGEOUS your work it. I certainly don't mind telling you over and over again how beautiful your work is. I've seen your other art thread too, and you my dear are an extremely talented individual. Don't every give up your art & keep enjoying what you do. We all love to see it.
> 
> As for your 'failure' I don't see anything wrong with it. It is beautiful, but living with two artist I understand what you mean. Once it goes down hill for you it's just easier to start again than try an make this look right to your eyes, but your 'failure' is a wonderful piece of art work too!


Wow! You are so amazing >///< : D And its very true. and Fenghuang is a amazing artist <3


----------



## Fenghuang

You guys are the best. <3

Slow day today so I pulled out my sketch pad and worked on Matt's drawing. For six hours. x___x Also, Pilot pens suck. But the important thing is I got it done!

Matt:


----------



## MattsBettas

That's amazing! I can't believe you spent six hours on it.... Wholly crap if I knew it would take that much time I wouldn't have asked for one, but thank you so much! That dragon on his body is awesome!


----------



## Fenghuang

Nah, don't feel bad. I wasn't working straight through. I had to handle the ocassional customer (I'm at work) and I went to Petland on break and picked out some Hikari freeze-dried treats for Fang. 

You noticed the dragon!  I didn't think it was that distinguishable from random lines.


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol. I thought petland was a Canadian thing but I guess not. 

The dragon is perfect IMO, its not flashy but it still has a presence!


----------



## Fenghuang

I don't think Petland is as promenient as Petco or Petsmart here, but I've seen a few scattered stores. The store near my job is kind of crap though. Ich and fin rot all over the place. I've seen some nice dragons and metallics, but all the disease made me hesitant to get bettas there when I had the space for them.

Yay! I wasn't certain whether you'll like it or not. Thanks so much!


----------



## justmel

Love it! That dragon is a great touch!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, justmel. ^^

Next up is BB123 and the lovely Opal!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Wow Feng your art is amazing! Really enjoying this thread!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Ooo!! I can't wait to see it! The ones you did for Matt are amazing! Love the dragon on the side! You are very talented and should not be near as hard on yourself, you criticize yourself too harshly because all your work is simply amazing!


----------



## trilobite

Wooo thats amazing! I really love the detail you put into your pictures, it must take so much patience
I'd be so proud if I could even make my fish drawings look vaguely like a fish lol


----------



## LucidSong

Feng, your art is amazing. My gma can draw but that talent seems to have skipped over me and my mother. I can't draw a straight line with a ruler. Cant wait to see Sparta in your style.


----------



## Fenghuang

Geez, you all are making me blush. 

BB123:


----------



## Darkicydevil

Oh wow!!!! That's beautiful!!! <3


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Wow! That is amazing! Love how you made her so colourful and vibrant! Thanks so much! It is very inspiring I think to other artists, all your work is truly, simply, amazing!


----------



## Fenghuang

You're completely welcome. And thank _you._ You guys inspire me.


----------



## ArrowheadShark

*Stalk stalk stalk*
Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! I am inspired :'D I really want to do some nice drawings of Shark, espeically now that his colors have darkened!
I love your lineart, and your coloring is simply stunning. The toned paper you use really makes the fish pop :'D


----------



## Fenghuang

Arrowhead, that is one of the nicest thing any one has ever said to me. <3

Starting my second set of requests and opening up a couple of more if any one is still interested. 

*is done

1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

6. justmel (coloured)
7. Darkicydevil (coloured/tribal)
8. trilobite (?)
9. LucidSong (coloured)
10. Janan (coloured)

11. litelboyblu (coloured)
12.
13.
14.
15.

EDIT: Litelboyblu spoke to me and asked for a slot already, so there are four left.


----------



## justmel

Whoot! I had to tell my daughter you were doing a picture of Monster. When I showed her Darki's commission thread & I asked which of her bettas she wanted done Monster was her first choice. When I asked her if she still wanted one of Monster if she was already getting one she changed her mind. She's now very excitedly awaiting your rendition of Monster as well as me.


----------



## Darkicydevil

I'm after justmel!!!' OMG can't wait


----------



## Skyewillow

Feng can I squeeze in there? And would it be OK if I had you do No-Less instead of one of the bettas?

if you'd rather stick to fish, I'd like one of Norbert.


----------



## Fenghuang

justmel: Does that mean that your daughter still wants Monster? Or did she change her mind? 

Skye: Of course. I just need more pictures of No-Less. And if you have ones of No-More, I'll get her in it too so you have something to remember her by if you never find her.


----------



## Skyewillow

yea, I don't think he'll ever be wandering back, unfortunately. I think I have a couple of the two of them, do you want me to just PM them to you?


----------



## Fenghuang

Why do I remember you telling me No-More is a girl? .___.

Yes, please. Send them.


----------



## justmel

Sorry for the confusion Feng. Yes, she still wants you to do Monster for her. She loves your art. Hung her head in shame when she saw what you can do because she thinks she should be better. She choose a different one for me to ask Darki for.

@Skye, Vivian is still going to do a picture of Dory. She just wanted to wait until Dory got her & she could see her in person as well.


----------



## Skyewillow

justmel said:


> @Skye, Vivian is still going to do a picture of Dory. She just wanted to wait until Dory got her & she could see her in person as well.


That's fine! I put a sticky note on her tank to remind me not to feed her today, so I'll be packing her up tomorrow morning before Mike leaves for work.

PM me here of FB to let me know the temps, so I know if she'll need a heat pack.


----------



## Fenghuang

Just got back from a school event. I'm completely wiped out. I'll continue working on more pieces tomorrow. Thank you everyone for your wonderful patience. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Am I understanding correctly that you are doing MORE drawings? If so please I want one! I'll post a pix in a sec. But please take your time and don't exhaust yourself! And if you're filled up no prob still enjoying this thread!


----------



## LucidSong

Your work is very much appreciated. Waiting for your work is no problem.


----------



## justmel

Put your feet up and relax a night Feng. You deserve it. Your art is worth waiting for.


----------



## ArrowheadShark

Out of curiosity - how long, do you think, it takes you to do one of the linearts? I love the detailing on the scales :'D SUCH PATIENCE. I would so love for you to do a picture of Shark for me, but I've yet to take any pictures of him XD'' curses my batteries have gone missing to refill my camera, which eats through batteries like a betta will eat food ._.''' Scarycamerabettathing.


----------



## LucidSong

Yeah my digital camera is a battery eater too. Thats why I just use my phone. Get some nice pics if my boys don't move around too much. Sparta is my picture taker. He loves to sit still and pretty for me. But alas he's a bit torn up thanks to February. I think he'll make it. But I have to be careful as he has SBD and most of his fins are gone and I think he's a little stopped up. So once he's better back to pictures and him just being awesome.


----------



## ArrowheadShark

LucidSong: Poor baby! ;_; I hope he gets well soon, best of wishes to Sparta. I can't wait to see pictures when he's all better :'D

I just set some little plastic discs that float in Shark's tank after rinsing them off in some tank water. They'll sink if he tips them over - they're from a connect four mini travel-sized game I picked up a while ago. I'm hoping he'll see them as toys and play with them - so far he's just been swimming up to look at them, not really sure what to make of them xD

I'm thinking of turning them into a game - I'd put three of the tiny pellets on three pieces, and he'd have to kncok them over to find his food. Does that sound like a good game idea? I'd need to get a net or something to fish the pieces out, though, since I don't want to stick my hand in his cage anymore than I need too.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, guys. 

Percy: Yes, I have a few slots open. I'll add you and Arrow to the list. 

Arrow: The linearts for these recent drawings have taken me on average thirty minutes to an hour each. Wah's took two hours to ink because I kept messing up and having to redo it. Matt's...well, I didn't do a lineart. I make up the lines as I go. The scaling takes up about a third of the time in the coloured/black and white versions, but I think my drawings look better with scales than not. 

Also, I do look up references online (Google) for ideas on certain poses, if anyone is wondering. I can't take credit for those. The poses belong to the original owners of the photos I used.

Lucid: I'm sorry about your little guy. /: I hope he gets better.

One slot left if there are any takers.

*is done

1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

6. justmel (coloured)
7. Darkicydevil (coloured/tribal)
8. trilobite (?)
9. LucidSong (coloured)
10. Janan (coloured)

11. littelboyblu (coloured)
12. Skyewillow (?)
13. percyfyshshelley (?)
14. ArrowheadShark (?)
15.


----------



## ArrowheadShark

Oh, no! You don't have to put me on your list, though I greatly apreciate it :'D I've no pictures to give you as a reference. Maybe I'll go and draw Shark, and give that to you as a reference? XD Heheheee

Weeelll.. goodnight! @[email protected] 10:53 here, and I'm for beeeedddd~


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Feng, thank you sooooo much. Please take your time and if you get too busy to do mine that's ok. I'll post a pix soon, just have to decide which of my lovlies to immortalized with your art.


----------



## MattsBettas

I feel so guilty, if I knew it would take 6 hours (!) I would have asked for a normal one... Lol. I expected the tribal to be easier!


----------



## ArrowheadShark

Hey, Feng? Post a picture(s) of one or more of your bettas, and I'll do some art for you :'D


----------



## mersf559

could you do this one like the style of the black and red half moon?
thanks and his name is Krome, just in case.


----------



## mersf559

*Half Moon Betta Krome*

could do my betta fish named Krome
He is a half moon double tail, but i consider him more of a half moon lol
could you do it like the stlye of the black and red one
thanks.


----------



## LucidSong

Thank you for the well wishes. Ill pass them on to Sparta in the morning. He scared me earlier. I was checking on him and he was sleeping on his side so he looked dead. X.x 
I went to poke him and he jumped up and looked at me with his grumpy face like why are you disturbing my rest. 

I have one of him I really like as my Avi and is also the ref pic for Feng. Though for some strange reason BF.com thinks my avi needs to be sideways no matter how I change it. So I gave up on fixing it. XD


----------



## Fenghuang

MattsBettas said:


> I feel so guilty, if I knew it would take 6 hours (!) I would have asked for a normal one... Lol. I expected the tribal to be easier!


No, no, no! Don't feel guilty! It's fine. It took a little longer, but I had distractions and cheap pens that kept drying up. Don't worry about it. I thoroughly enjoyed drawing that piece. <3


----------



## Fenghuang

percyfyshshelley said:


> Feng, thank you sooooo much. Please take your time and if you get too busy to do mine that's ok. I'll post a pix soon, just have to decide which of my lovlies to immortalized with your art.


It's not a problem. Just let me know which fish you decide on. You have so many beautiful ones.



ArrowheadShark said:


> Hey, Feng? Post a picture(s) of one or more of your bettas, and I'll do some art for you :'D


Awww, you totally don't have to. I offered to do this because I like drawing and I like making people happy. Yes, you can post a drawing as a fish as reference if you want and I'll try my best to work with it.



LucidSong said:


> Thank you for the well wishes. Ill pass them on to Sparta in the morning. He scared me earlier. I was checking on him and he was sleeping on his side so he looked dead. X.x
> I went to poke him and he jumped up and looked at me with his grumpy face like why are you disturbing my rest.
> 
> I have one of him I really like as my Avi and is also the ref pic for Feng. Though for some strange reason BF.com thinks my avi needs to be sideways no matter how I change it. So I gave up on fixing it. XD


I thought you were going to tell me he die! D: Scared me for a second. I'm glad he is okay. My betta Barti likes to nestle himself in all the floating anarcharis and curl up in it to sleep. He looks like he's dead when he does that too. Bettas just love giving people heart attacks that way. xD



mersf559 said:


> could do my betta fish named Krome
> He is a half moon double tail, but i consider him more of a half moon lol
> could you do it like the stlye of the black and red one
> thanks.


Added you in. ^^ All slots are filled for now!


----------



## LucidSong

Oh no no no no. He didn't die. Just quite nearly scared me to death. He usually sleeps in his boat that I have placed in his tank as I don't really worry too much about him passing so ot was really a scare to see his floating there at the surface on his side. X.x


----------



## SerenaRena

wow! you are really good at drawing bettas! Those look amazing!!


----------



## jona31

oh oh oh please do one of my baby Celestial


----------



## jona31

oh please do one of my baby celestial[URL="http://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&docid=1aUOe9G5ohapcM&tbnid=t62rrkaRcigpuM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Ffighterfish.org%2Fan-overview-of-fighter-fish&ei=uribUbjwF8iWiAKG_4DYBA&bvm=bv.46865395,d.cGE&psig=AFQjCNH61f82ut-m6EW3SoZFkKWBDSlhLA&ust=1369246232360360"]




[/URL]


----------



## jona31

jona31 said:


> oh please do one of my baby celestialhttp://www.google.ca/imgres?um=1&cl...bnh=175&tbnw=241&start=0&ndsp=12&tx=154&ty=85


 Betta fish are like siblings sometimes they can be annoying but in the end you always love them


----------



## Indigo Betta

aww Celestial is pretty i like him


----------



## charislynne

can you draw my fishy?


----------



## ArrowheadShark

Feeennnggggg I want to draw tooooo *Flails* LEMME DRAW YOU A FISHY *Throws art supplies at you* :'D That is, if you want one, XD I actually go to an arts high school, though when I talk about dorming a lot of people assume I go to college, it's just a really awesome highschool ;D


----------



## Fenghuang

Okay, okay! You can have your pick. ^^ I have twelve bettas, eight males and four females. What type of betta do you want to draw, Arrow?

I'll post both justmel's drawing and Darki's later tonight when I finish them.


----------



## LucidSong

Fenghuang said:


> I'll post both justmel's drawing and Darki's later tonight when I finish them.


Woo! That means only a few more till Spatra is up! Super excited! 
He also pulled his side floating act again today when I came home from work, little bugger, but once I called him he perked right up. Floating around in his cup of doom atm waiting to be put in the clean water.


----------



## justmel

Fenghuang said:


> Okay, okay! You can have your pick. ^^ I have twelve bettas, eight males and four females. What type of betta do you want to draw, Arrow?
> 
> I'll post both justmel's drawing and Darki's later tonight when I finish them.


YEAH! If she's nice maybe I'll show it to Vivian tonight too, then again maybe I'll wait a bit. :twisted: lol


----------



## ArrowheadShark

Fenghuang said:


> Okay, okay! You can have your pick. ^^ I have twelve bettas, eight males and four females. What type of betta do you want to draw, Arrow?
> 
> I'll post both justmel's drawing and Darki's later tonight when I finish them.


Any fishy you want a picture of, or I could draw a couple of them all in one picture. Maybe I could be ambitious and draw all twelve XD

I'm getting caught up on my geometry, so I can so totally take time to do some good drawings >w<

If you can't pick, I'd recommend any fish you think would be a challenge to draw, or your craziest fish in character and/or looks.

:nicefish:


----------



## Fenghuang

justmel said:


> YEAH! If she's nice maybe I'll show it to Vivian tonight too, then again maybe I'll wait a bit. :twisted: lol


Don't tease your daughter too much. xD

I couldn't really get the colour. >< I whipped out the Prismacolors to do some blending, but it looks sloppy.

justmel:


----------



## ArrowheadShark

You use prismacolor! I was wondering how you got the colors >w<

My penpal uses prismacolors as well :'D I use copics, and pretty much anything else I can get my hands on.


----------



## Fenghuang

ArrowheadShark said:


> Any fishy you want a picture of, or I could draw a couple of them all in one picture. Maybe I could be ambitious and draw all twelve XD
> 
> I'm getting caught up on my geometry, so I can so totally take time to do some good drawings >w<
> 
> If you can't pick, I'd recommend any fish you think would be a challenge to draw, or your craziest fish in character and/or looks.
> 
> :nicefish:


I don't have any overly crazy fish, but you can try Barti if you want. I personally find crowntails to be rather challenging because of their fins.


----------



## ArrowheadShark

*Crosses arms* Challenge accepted.


----------



## Janan

Bart is beautiful!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

ArrowheadShark said:


> You use prismacolor! I was wondering how you got the colors >w<
> 
> My penpal uses prismacolors as well :'D I use copics, and pretty much anything else I can get my hands on.


I use both Prismacolors and a cheaper brand of colour pencils called Rose Art that I found in a box of old art supplies in my closet. I am actually horrible with the soft Prismas. Still can't get the hang of the soft lead. My colouring is smoother and more consistent with the harder Rose Art pencils.

If you go through my older art thread, you can see both being used: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=127617


----------



## LucidSong

Fenghuang said:


> I personally find crowntails to be rather challenging because of thir fins.]


XD woops then. 
Atleast Sparta will give you good practice?


----------



## Fenghuang

Janan said:


> Bart is beautiful!!!


Thank you, Janan. ^^



LucidSong said:


> XD woops then.
> Atleast Sparta will give you good practice?


I don't mind a challenge either.  Sparta is an awesome name.


Darki's pretty EE is next! Then, trilobite, Lucid, and Janan. Then, my second set of five is done and I'll move on to the third.


----------



## ArrowheadShark

0_0 Shark was very upset because he was in a cup beside his cage after I did his water change, but the water was a little cooler than usual so I didn't start floating him in it yet.

Now he is floating in his tank, because I finally agreed it'd be best after he decided to surprise me by leaping out of his cup, bouncing off my desk, and landing on the edge of the paper I'm drawing Barti on.

...and then flopped, ironically, into my taco box that holds all my markers.

I quickly fished him out and put him back into the cup, and then floated his cup in the tank after he didn't calm down. Now he has calmed down.

...o-o


----------



## jona31

Indigo Betta said:


> aww Celestial is pretty i like him


Thankyou so much I'm proud of my boy


----------



## Fenghuang

ArrowheadShark said:


> 0_0 Shark was very upset because he was in a cup beside his cage after I did his water change, but the water was a little cooler than usual so I didn't start floating him in it yet.
> 
> Now he is floating in his tank, because I finally agreed it'd be best after he decided to surprise me by leaping out of his cup, bouncing off my desk, and landing on the edge of the paper I'm drawing Barti on.
> 
> ...and then flopped, ironically, into my taco box that holds all my markers.
> 
> I quickly fished him out and put him back into the cup, and then floated his cup in the tank after he didn't calm down. Now he has calmed down.
> 
> ...o-o


He's telling you that you should draw him! Lol. 

I'm glad he's okay. That must have been scary.


----------



## LucidSong

Oh my. Glad he's okay though Arrow! They just love to scare us. But we love em. Lol.

Despite having a name that would suggest being agressive, Sparta is actually a very gentle fish. When February got in with him February was taken out unharmed. Sparta didn't even touch him.


----------



## Indigo Betta

jona31 said:


> Thankyou so much I'm proud of my boy


i'm looking forward to seeing Fenghuang draw him


----------



## Fenghuang

Bleh. Colours and I just aren't getting along tonight.

Sorry, I kind of smeared it when I tried to erase some of the colour pencil. /:

Darki:


----------



## justmel

Fenghuang said:


> Don't tease your daughter too much. xD
> 
> I couldn't really get the colour. >< I whipped out the Prismacolors to do some blending, but it looks sloppy.
> 
> justmel:


This is great Feng! After the long day I had it was great to see this. My daughter is absolutely thrilled with it too! I love the colors & the way you blended them. I think Vivian has some prismas too, I'll have to tell her what you use & see if it works better for her too. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Fenghuang

Boy, do I know what you mean about long days... Thanks, justmel. Your comment is breath of fresh in itself. 

Tell your daughter I'm relieved she likes it. Bet she's a got a pretty critical artist's eye already. xD


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Hi feNg. Justmel's fish is so lovely! It's hard for me to pick a fish but I've decided on my new aquabid boy, as yet unnamed. He arrived today (along with 9 others lol) safe and sound. *big sigh of relief* I'm acclimating them to candian water right now. Fortunately, I have some really nice pix of him thanks to Aquastar, the seller. You can pick the pose! I'd love a color one but if your creative process suggests otherwise feel free to do him however you like. I sure I will be thrilled with whatever you do. And please take your time! Thank you!
My crappy pix








Aquastar


----------



## Fenghuang

You're lucky I don't live in Canada, Percy. Or he may go "missing."  Gosh, I really hope I can do him justice... He's beautiful!

I'm working my way through the list slowly, but surely. Just finished trilobite's PK. I really like the colours on this guy. Now, let's see if trilobite thinks my colouring is up to par with his fish...

trilobite:


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Oohhh nice, love how you did the eye on that one, very expressive (re trilobite's PK) Thanks for your compliment on my fish... Not that I had anything to do with how he looks, I just bought him lol. He is gorgeous though, isn't he? I can't stop looking at him, and he seems to like the attention. He was a bit pale when he arrived, but now that he's in clean warm water he's colored right up again. I'm sure you will do him honor with your art!


----------



## Darkicydevil

fenghuang said:


> bleh. Colours and i just aren't getting along tonight.
> 
> Sorry, i kind of smeared it when i tried to erase some of the colour pencil. /:
> 
> Darki:


omg i love it thank you so much <3


----------



## LucidSong

Wow amazing fish Percy. Luky I live a whole country away from Canada. 

And can't wait to see your take on Sparta Feng. Though please take your time. He himhimself is doijg better. I no longer really fear for his life but he's got some serious bloating issues like if I disnt know better I'd think he was a really eggy female. He's HUGE. In some Epsom salt/stress coat/conditioner water. He's taking a while to heal I think due to crappy heater. But he is making a come back.


----------



## Fenghuang

I'll be finishing yours and Janan's either tonight or tomorrow, Lucid. Need to finish my end of the year project for a class. I'm such a procastinator. D:


----------



## LucidSong

Awesome. Please take your time.


----------



## trilobite

No not good enough. lol

But seriously though I love it! youve got his colour perfectly down to the last stripe on his dorsal :-D. You managed to get all the silvery, goldy, purpley hues of his copper. Its exactly him, even his first short anal rays. 
Thank you so much :-D
Its my desktop on my laptop now lol


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you! And you're welcome.  He was a challenging fish to draw, especially with the shape of his fins. I was surprised I managed to achieve that copper colour. It was originally just a plain blue grey and looked flat. Then, I added some white and a darker grey and the metallic sheen really started to come out. I truly learned a lot from colouring him and the other bettas before him.


----------



## Janan

:redyay::greenyay::blueyay:
You are free to look at my pictures to choose any one to do. I'm so excited!


----------



## trilobite

You got his fins really well even all the ridges and rays. Glad he was a good fish to pratice on  Yeah I think the layering of colours really made his colours pop, every scale is a slightly different shade form its neighbours which is exactly how his scales look especially, when the light hits them 
What do you use to colour them?


----------



## Fenghuang

The base was a few layers of Rose Art blue grey. I layered some Prismacolour white on top of random scales. Then, I took a Rose Art dark grey, black, and a blue and layered that on top of the white. That created the illusion of the different scales.

Lucid and Janan's drawings are almost finished. Check back later in the evening and they will be posted. Thank you.


----------



## LucidSong

No no, Thank you Feng. Your work is simply AMAZING.


----------



## Fenghuang

*blushes* Thank you, Lucid.

Getting colour on Sparta took much longer than I expected... Janan, yours is still WIP with colouring left. Sorry. ><

Lucid:


----------



## Darkicydevil

that's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you very much, Darki.


----------



## Skyewillow

Told you that you are darn good at it! Wow!!!


----------



## Janan

So, so beautiful!


----------



## LucidSong

Fenghuang said:


> *blushes* Thank you, Lucid.
> 
> Getting colour on Sparta took much longer than I expected... Janan, yours is still WIP with colouring left. Sorry. ><
> 
> Lucid:


:O sorry he was a complicated request. But he is absolutly stunning! THANK YOU!
You even got his bloated tummy. Poor guy. He gets huge even if I feed him one pellet every other day. X.x


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you, everyone!

Lucid: No problem. I can't remember if I've ever coloured a CT before. He was difficult, but very fun to colour. 

I'm taking Janan's drawing to work and finishing it up there. It's going to be the gorgeous MG type male in her avatar.


----------



## Janan

YEA!!!!!! ***jumping up and down***


----------



## Fenghuang

Apologies for the long delay.

Here, you go!

Janan:


----------



## tilli94

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Can you do Opal please? Thanks! Coloured would be preferred


:O oh my god she's stunning. I love her!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Erased the random smudge/stripe beneath him. That was bothering me...

Janan (again):


----------



## LucidSong

Oh my goodness Feng. Thats amazing!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you. I think I'm getting much better at this. ^^


----------



## Janan

Oh Feng! It's breathtaking! Oh, I love it so much!!! Thank you, thank you! You are so talented.


----------



## Fenghuang

You're welcome. I wouldn't have gotten this far without all the practice everyone here has graciously afforded me. I am very grateful. 


The current list. Littelboyblu is next!

*is done

1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

6. justmel (coloured)
7. Darkicydevil (coloured/tribal)
8. trilobite (coloured)
9. LucidSong (coloured)
10. Janan (coloured)

11. littelboyblu (coloured)
12. Skyewillow (The No-No's)
13. percyfyshshelley (coloured)
14. ArrowheadShark (coloured)
15. mersf559 (coloured)

16. jona31 (coloured)
17. charislynne (coloured)


----------



## Skyewillow

Fenghuang said:


> Erased the random smudge/stripe beneath him. That was bothering me...
> 
> Janan (again):


Wow! The pose is awesome too!


----------



## Fenghuang

I can't take credit for it. I googled "halfmoon betta" photos for inspiration. The one I used for reference was a rosetail so I had to change the fins, but the idea's the same.


----------



## Janan

I love how you captured the top of his head.


----------



## justmel

Fenghuang said:


> I can't take credit for it. I googled "halfmoon betta" photos for inspiration. The one I used for reference was a rosetail so I had to change the fins, but the idea's the same.


My mom has a feathertail if you ever want to try him. :-D


----------



## Fenghuang

Lol, okay.

I can't remember if others have requested seconds. If anyone had asked, remind me please and I'll put you on the list.

I got rid of the five slots at a time limit, btw. It was kind of illogical, now that I think about it, because some people will be waiting regardless. 

*is done

1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

6. justmel (coloured)
7. Darkicydevil (coloured/tribal)
8. trilobite (?)
9. LucidSong (coloured)
10. Janan (coloured)

11. littelboyblu (coloured)
12. Skyewillow (her cats)
13. percyfyshshelley (?)
14. ArrowheadShark (?)
15. mersf559

16. jona31
17. charislynne
18. Janan 
19. justmel


----------



## justmel

lol, I was just kidding, but I'll take it! I'll get a better picture of Ming to go by too. Thank you Feng & I think I forgot to say the Janan's picture is absolutely stunning! Beautiful work again


----------



## LucidSong

Are you accepting 2nd requests? If so could you take a go at Spangle my VT?


----------



## Darkicydevil

Fenghuang said:


> Erased the random smudge/stripe beneath him. That was bothering me...
> 
> Janan (again):


This is beautiful!! <3 o.o


----------



## justmel

Got a couple pictures of my mom's Ming for you. The first shows his color a bit better. He's mostly green, but got that pretty blue on his body too. The second picture I thought might help with his finnage a bit. If you want to see any others just let me know & I will get them up for you.


----------



## Fenghuang

Okay, I got it.

I'll be continuing with drawings tomorrow. I must have ate something off last night and still hadn't fully recovered. I want to keep an eye on my new rescue plakat and Tilli's VT too.


----------



## justmel

I understand wanting to watch that boy of yours. Can't wait to see him healed up. 

Definitely sounds like you should take some time and rest.


----------



## peachii

This is my Periwinkle, if you have time to draw him  He's an EE delta tail

Thanks


----------



## justmel

He is adorable!


----------



## Fenghuang

Massive apologies for neglecting everyone's requests. My rescues Scar and Fang both passed away in two days and I am a bit depressed about it, to say the least. I'll try to complete one tonight.


----------



## peachii

Fenghuang said:


> Massive apologies for neglecting everyone's requests. My rescues Scar and Fang both passed away in two days and I am a bit depressed about it, to say the least. I'll try to complete one tonight.


So sorry to hear that. There is no hurry or time table, you take care of yourself first.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Don't worry about the art.


----------



## LucidSong

No worries Feng. I'm sorry you lost your rescues. Its always hard to lose a fish. Take your time and recoup.


----------



## justmel

Everyone's is agreement here, take a break Feng! I'm sorry to here about Fang, after Scar I know it was especially hard. I hope you start feeling better soon hun.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you for being so understanding, everyone. I'll be okay. I'm having a bit of a mental block and utterly lacking in energy to do anything. Sorry for being all mopey and pathetic.


----------



## LucidSong

Mopey and pathetic is okay sometimes. We all feel that way once in a while. Just gotta get back up dust yourself off and keep going. At least that's what I get told. :3


----------



## Fenghuang

After a week of sulking, moping, and doing absolutely nothing productive, I _think_ I feel better. 

I'll be back in business real soon. If not, you guys can come after me with pitchforks. I need people to kick my lazy butt back into action anyway.


----------



## LucidSong

Good to know you THINK you feel better Feng. Take your time.


----------



## Skyewillow

-waves pitchfork around- too soon? lol Take your time!


----------



## LucidSong

Lol Skye. I usually find myself laughing at your posts


----------



## Skyewillow

in the words of my three year old son, "Haha, I funny!" ^_^


----------



## LucidSong

Lol


----------



## crowntaillove3

Take your time! I hope you feel better, instead of thinking you feel better!


----------



## Fenghuang

littelboyblu:










*is done

1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

6. justmel (coloured)
7. Darkicydevil (coloured/tribal)
8. trilobite (?)
9. LucidSong (coloured)
10. Janan (coloured)

11. littelboyblu (coloured)
12. Skyewillow (her cats)
13. percyfyshshelley (?)
14. ArrowheadShark (?)
15. mersf559

16. jona31
17. charislynne
18. Janan 
19. justmel
20. LucidSong


----------



## crowntaillove3

Looks great! You are amazing.


----------



## Skyewillow

He reminds me of Hu!


----------



## justmel

Gorgeous Feng! 

I'm so glad you are feeling better.


----------



## kateee

Fenghuang said:


> Before you start wondering, yes, it will be coloured. Just thought I'll show everyone what it looks like before colour, because I think it looks pretty decent. ^^


Feng this drawing is absolutely stunning!! You have an amazing talent!
With your permission could I print this and colour it as my own betta Poseidon? (with your signature still on it of course!)


----------



## Flapmon

Wow!


----------



## charislynne

did you ever do mine?


----------



## crowntaillove3

Look up at the list; your name is still black, so she must still be working on yours. =)


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you. You guys are truly great. 



kateee said:


> Feng this drawing is absolutely stunning!! You have an amazing talent!
> With your permission could I print this and colour it as my own betta Poseidon? (with your signature still on it of course!)


Would you like me to draw a lineart for one of your fish? That drawing was specifically done for another member and I think it would be more special for the both of you if you had your own.



charislynne said:


> did you ever do mine?


I gave myself some time off, but now I'm back. I'll get yours done soon. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## kateee

Fenghuang said:


> Thank you. You guys are truly great.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to draw a lineart for one of your fish? That drawing was specifically done for another member and I think it would be more special for the both of you if you had your own.


I would absolutely love a colour drawing!


----------



## Fenghuang

Wow, your fish is beautiful. Is he really green?


----------



## kateee

Fenghuang said:


> Wow, your fish is beautiful. Is he really green?


Thank you! My best find ever at petsmart  He's more of a turquoise than green


----------



## LucidSong

Welcome back Feng. Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Feng, 
Your work is admirable!! I am so jealous!! On my page I have a betta drawing I did in pencil,(under the " my drawings!" Photo book) but I was wondering since I'm a HUGE artist, if you could give me some tips? Like how to do the scales, eyes, fins,the Body at different angles -  sorry, so many questions..)I'm SUCH a perfectionist, so it takes me FOREVER to do a decent drawing I'm satisfied with. Also, am I the only one who has to do it over like, 20 times before I get the perfect thing? Your work seems so easy and flowing...do you do it in only a few strokes, or how??

I'm so embarrassed about all the questions, but I want to ask someone as great as you are and soak in all I can!
Teach me your ways master;-)


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, man... Wow. That's a...heavy compliment. I am hardly a master though. Still learning.

I use a TON of references. For every betta, I go and find multiple pictures. Hunt down all the photos of the fish that have been posted. Search pictures of other fish for anatomical correctness (I'm horrible with proportions, so it won't be perfect, but it is still a hundred times better than what it would be without something to look at) if I'm using other poses. 

When I start a drawing, I sketch an outline in pencil first. Figure out the angles and lines. No details at this stage. Here's an example, using the drawing I'm working on now (it is the "No-No's", aka Skyewillow's cats, No-More and No-Less). Ignore the wonky limbs--I took that picture in the first draft to see if Skye would like the poses, before I made the corrections. When I'm lazy, I skip this step. I also don't usually do this for my tribal pieces.

Example:









Next comes the inking. I do the eyes, scales, and basically all the details during this phase. Only one chance to get this part right because I am using pen. If I mess up, I scrap the entire drawing and start over. Most of my drawings take two or three redos because I get really hung up on minor details. I am a perfectionist too. 

Colouring is one of my weakness, so it goes however it goes. I spend a lot of time picking the right colour. If you give me a blue fish, I'm going to use multiple shades of blue. I use black and white a lot. I find that everything looks better with shading and highlighting.

After all of that, I still find flaws that irk me. But I don't redo after I complete the colouring. Each drawing takes me about an hour and a half to two hours. I colouring really slowly. 

Sometimes, I don't bother with the planning and being careful. Then, you get pieces like this (super messy).










So, um, yeah. That's that. Feel free to ask all the questions you want. I don't mind one bit. I just can't guarantee I have all the answers.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Wow thanks for all the tips! I hardly have a certAin "way" I do it so this gives me some ideas... I hAve been desperate about finding something to draw ,and now I found it! 
Thank you feng!


----------



## Fenghuang

Anytime. Be sure to post more of your art. I like your style and would love to see more of your work.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Aww thanks!! Definitely will do!


----------



## Fenghuang

The No-No's are inked. Just need to add colour now. Drawing cats feels very different from drawing bettas.


----------



## Skyewillow

YAY! -happy dances- Looking great!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Update on availability? LOL you will be kept busy!! What you do is very generous and we all appreciate it!


----------



## Fenghuang

Availability? Requests are open; no limits aside from first come, first come. I do have a long list to get through already, though, so if you want something, you're going to have to be patient.

And thank you. I am just glad my art makes people happy (I hope it does, anyway).


----------



## Haleigh

Feng, whenever you get a chance, I would adore a drawing of Pontus. He passed recently and I miss him so much. Thanks for offering free art. People on this forum are so kind!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

CAN YOU DO THOR??? Please???






and I also want to thank you for being so kind and doing these for free


----------



## Fenghuang

Okiedorie. I added you both to the list.

Tomorrow, I will have a drawing marathon! >


----------



## LucidSong

Go Feng go! Go Feng go!


----------



## crowntaillove3

LOL. Go, Feng, go! Go Feng, go!


----------



## Fenghuang

Don't laugh. The colouring didn't turn out exactly the way I had in mind...

Skye:









Expect more coming tonight. Need to do a water change first though.


----------



## LucidSong

Oh pretty Feng


----------



## crowntaillove3

Laugh?! It looks amazing! I have a special request; would you do a tribal drawing, but color the body yellow around the tribal? Here is a pic:












Reason being, I want it to look similar to his pattern, but not the same. Thanks!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Feng those kitties are astounding!


----------



## Skyewillow

Fenghuang said:


> Don't laugh. The colouring didn't turn out exactly the way I had in mind...
> 
> Skye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expect more coming tonight. Need to do a water change first though.


-squeal and pounces on the pictures- EEEE!!!!! <3


----------



## LucidSong

Oh pretty guppy Crown!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you. ^^



crowntaillove3 said:


> I have a special request; would you do a tribal drawing, but color the body yellow around the tribal? Here is a pic:
> 
> View attachment 143882
> 
> 
> Reason being, I want it to look similar to his pattern, but not the same. Thanks!


Ooh, is that a snakeskin guppy? I used to own a few of those. I'll try my best.


----------



## justmel

Laugh? Your cats are gorgeous to Feng!


----------



## Fenghuang

Sometimes, I just feel like my initial concept was better...

But anyway, onto Percy's Aquastar beauty! 

Percy (WIP):


----------



## crowntaillove3

LucidSong said:


> Oh pretty guppy Crown!


 Thanks! I wish they would've had them in stock when I originally got my guppies. They only had yellow bow ties and plain orange. I love my plain guys, but my snakeskin and my lyretail really brighten up the tank!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Fenghuang said:


> Thank you. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, is that a snakeskin guppy? I used to own a few of those. I'll try my best.


Yes, it is! =) Thanks soooo much!!!


----------



## Susukihotaru

I love your drawings, Feng. If you have the time would you do either Ayumu(HM) or Yumenoke. You can pick one, I just wasn't sure which one I wanted you to draw more.

Ayumu:
















Yumenoke:


----------



## crowntaillove3

Those bettas are really pretty, Susukihotaru!


----------



## Fenghuang

I must sound like a broken record with how many times I have apologized now for all these drawing delays... I won't burden you guys with all the unnecessary details and give excuses for why it's taking me so long, but I will get to all of them.


----------



## Flapmon

I'd ask, but I don't want to put you under anymore pressure. 
Your drawings also make me want to draw. <<


----------



## Fenghuang

You are welcome to, of course. I just hate to keep people waiting, that's all.


----------



## justmel

Feng, for your art I don't mind waiting. I know how life can be, so take your time. We all know you will get them finished and they will be awesome when they are done. 

I hope everything is ok.


----------



## LucidSong

justmel said:


> Feng, for your art I don't mind waiting. I know how life can be, so take your time. We all know you will get them finished and they will be awesome when they are done.
> 
> I hope everything is ok.


I second this emotion


----------



## Haleigh

Fenghuang said:


> You are welcome to, of course. I just hate to keep people waiting, that's all.


Feng, you're being nice enough to draw beautiful pictures for free! Take all the time you need!


----------



## Susukihotaru

crowntaillove3 said:


> Those bettas are really pretty, Susukihotaru!


Thank you, crowntaillove. :-D 

And I agree with Haleigh, don't worry about it, I don't mind waiting and I think everyone else feels the same.


----------



## crowntaillove3

LucidSong said:


> I second this emotion


 I third. If you are being kind enough to give us these amazing drawings for FREE, then you take all the time in the world!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Feng, I'm do excited for my art! It looks amazing so far! Please take your time and take care of yourself and whatever else you have to do. That definately comes first, and don't feel guilty at all.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I'm the one who should feel guilty, I asked you for a complicated "special request" and you were awesome enough to take the challenge. LOL, kind of...


----------



## Pandoras

I'm going to sneak into this for just a bit ... 

Feng, don't over exert yourself. I believe those waiting have made it abundantly clear it's fine to take your time, ^^

You do graduate this month, after all, so no stressing out. 

/girlfriend out.


----------



## Janan

Feng, feel free to take me off your list. I already have one beautiful drawing of yours, so I'm fine with that. Honestly.


----------



## Fenghuang

You guys make me cry! You are all so unbelievably kind. Thank you. 

Crowntail: Don't worry about it. I like a good challenge.

Janan: Oh, hush, you, I enjoy creating all these drawings. I will get each and every piece done. Promise.


----------



## ArrowheadShark

AHHHHHHHHHHH Sorry Feng it's been so long! @[email protected] I've been busy myself xD not with my own graduation but my brother's, as well as moving out of my highschool dorm room and then packing up for my summer stay at a friend's ranch all in the same two days :shock: That was an interesting adventure.

I have had your drawing of Barti done for a while now xD'' Actually for several weeks. I've just not gotten around to scanning and posting it >.< It looks really good, though. Sorry I didn't color it for you - I didn't have my markers out, and just started shading....
"Oh, just a little shading, right here, just to kill time..."
"...oh, I'll just doodle in the scales..."
"I have to ink this? Naaahhhh.... Oh fudgenickles. Guess it'll be a graphite drawing. WHOOT."

I will get your photo up when I can! ;u; You even have a bonus in it - a little Shark off in the background, being jealous for Barti's elaborate drawing when he hasn't gotten one yet XD


----------



## Fenghuang

Don't worry one bit, Arrow. Take your time. ^^ I've been slacking badly on my drawings with my stupid ups and downs, schoolwork, and other stuff. I swear my high school must have the latest graduation date in the country... We don't end until the 27th! And some of my teachers are all no nonsense and work work work until the last day of school. Bleh.

I'm so excited to see what you've come up with though. I bet it's awesome. The Shark addition sounds fudging adorable.


----------



## justmel

Hey Feng, around here this weekend is graduation. Don't know if it is for you or not, but just encase I wanted to say congratulations & wish you the best! Have some fun!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you, justmel, you're so sweet.  My high school graduation is the 27th. I'm looking to get exempt from all my finals before then, so I can relax and do art again.


----------



## justmel

Fenghuang said:


> Thank you, justmel, you're so sweet.  My high school graduation is the 27th. I'm looking to get exempt from all my finals before then, so I can relax and do art again.


Best of luck! My daughter just finished her first year of high school yesterday & found out the benefits of being a good student. She had to check in at school the last 2 day & got to leave or just hang around because she was exempt from all her finals.


----------



## Fenghuang

Depression makes me so blah... 

Percy:


----------



## Fenghuang

I am slowly easing myself back into drawing. My graduation's this Thursday.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Oh Feng that is absolutely stunning in every detail! I looooove it! Going to print it out right away, if I can gt my printer to work lol. Thank you so very much! I was just going to post and tell you again not to worry about my drawing, but then there it was. Take it easy, Feng, and happy grad! And thank you again for the art, it is absolutely gorgeous! You are so talented!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Beautiful!!

Ooh I can't wait for mine


----------



## justmel

As usual, stunning & beautiful art work Feng!

Hope your graduation goes well Thursday!!


----------



## ArrowheadShark

AHHHHHH THIS IS DRIVING ME CRAZY
The picture is done.
Has been done for so long.
Can I get the scanner to work?
Nooooo it suddenly has to stop working for me *Facedesk*

On another note, I got some photos of Shark xD I'll get some better ones later, too, in good lighting so you can see his shimmery colors. He's all a paint-bucket splash of rainbow xD 

Maybe I'll go back and ink and color Barti. That was my original intent.
Hrmmmmn.

Happy graduation, Feng! My brother graduated this year as well. I'm next in line this coming school year 0_0 meeeeep!! -say, do you have a deviantart account? Do you upload your art onto it? That would be awesome!
*I hope that was ok to ask ._.'' I remember seeing a rule about not promoting another fish forum, but deviant art is for... well, artwork >.< Sorry if I misjudged that call.


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, yeah! I went through this whole thread looking for a picture of Shark in this thread and realized you hadn't posted one yet. I was going to work on the next person until you popped back on. Get me a photo you like and I'll draw him--you can take your time with Barti. 

Thank you, everyone. Gosh, I'm finally graduating... I'm so behind on here, but once tomorrow is over, it will be summer vacation! No more dregging along on these drawings! I'm throwing myself back into them full force! >


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Is your list closed now? Once you're done with all the pending drawings, may you draw one of Breme?


----------



## Fenghuang

No, it is still open. Although I am quite behind, so it might take me a bit to get to you. If you don't mind, post a picture of Breme. I'll add you on.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Here. And, thank you!


----------



## ArrowheadShark

I don't have a picture of Shark yet to share @[email protected] Muah ha ha - I make you wait for him like I make you wait for Barti XD Oooopsie.... eh-heh ^^' Don't hold a spot for me Feng, I could be a while xD'

On a completely unrelated note, but its about Shark who is a betta, holy crimeny crapshoot 0_0
before I did the water change, his ammonia level was 0.25ppm. Then I changed it about 75%, though I did add two plants - Java moss and a little stem and leafy one I don't remember the name of - and a new sponge filter.

I wanted to do another water test just because I could, and I was curious to see what the ammonia level dropped down to - and it was at 0.50!! Is this because I added the plants? I don't feel comfortable going to bed when Shark's burning in ammonia ;_;'

And jumping topics again, because this is how my mind works xD 

How old is Barti, Feng? He has such long fins :O


----------



## Fenghuang

Alright, just tell me when you do get a picture. 

I have never heard of plants raising ammonia. The new sponge filter, maybe, but unlikely... Test your tap water. Make sure there is not ammonia in the water itself. People have been having issues with this recently. The ammonia level should not have gone up that fast, and you said it did _after_ swapping out 75 percent of the water? Sounds like a water problem... Do you use Prime to condition your water? It neutralizes ammonia temporarily.

Another possibility is that the test readings are wrong. Stress Coat can throw off readings, so if you use that, there may not actually be anything wrong with the water.

I've had Barti since March. He was a Walmart betta and most likely around 3-4 months old when I got him. He should be about 10 months old now.


----------



## ArrowheadShark

Fenghuang said:


> Alright, just tell me when you do get a picture.
> 
> I have never heard of plants raising ammonia. The new sponge filter, maybe, but unlikely... Test your tap water. Make sure there is not ammonia in the water itself. People have been having issues with this recently. The ammonia level should not have gone up that fast, and you said it did _after_ swapping out 75 percent of the water? Sounds like a water problem... Do you use Prime to condition your water? It neutralizes ammonia temporarily.
> 
> Another possibility is that the test readings are wrong. Stress Coat can throw off readings, so if you use that, there may not actually be anything wrong with the water.
> 
> I've had Barti since March. He was a Walmart betta and most likely around 3-4 months old when I got him. He should be about 10 months old now.


I posted a thread on this so your drawing thread stayed clean 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=2420146#post2420146 I'll reply on Shark's matter there.


He was a Walmart betta? o_o wow. I have never gotten any walmart rescues to live very long, though granted I was a lot younger and a lot less knowledgeable about fish (...still am, xD''). I cannot get over his tail fin coloring >w< I love the markiiiinnngggggs!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Hi Feng, my fish Beast (the one you are drawing for me) died last night. Just wanted to let you know. Thanks soooo much for doing him! It will be even more special to me now.


----------



## cowboy

Can I get in on this? Your pictures are amazing!


----------



## cowboy

Sushi


----------



## charislynne

thanks again for all these gorgeous drawings you're doing for all these members


----------



## snowflake311

Fenghuang said:


> Depression makes me so blah...
> 
> Percy:


That's really nice good work.


----------



## cowboy

Oh shoot I was posting while at work and i didn't notice all the replies. Scratch Sushi lol. Congrats on your graduation


----------



## rubinthebetta

Congrats on everything, Fenhuang! I love your drawings, as usual! :wink:


----------



## LebronTheBetta

What do you use to draw the fish's color? You seem to use pen for the outline, I wish I was good as you in drawing. ^^"


----------



## Fenghuang

Everyone in this thread is so nice. <3

Lebron: I use colour pencils; the brands are Prismacolor Premier and Rose Art. And yes, I use pens for outlining. Not any specific brand or anything... Just whatever works.



cowboy said:


> Oh shoot I was posting while at work and i didn't notice all the replies. Scratch Sushi lol. Congrats on your graduation


Huh? Why? I wouldn't mind drawing such a pretty blue boy one bit.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Really? It looks so.. Yeahh, it's hard to explain. Thanks, tho. ^.^


----------



## Fenghuang

It looks so what? xD

No problem. ^^


----------



## cowboy

I thought you were over 5. If you would like to I would LOVE IT


----------



## Fenghuang

Nah. I gave up on the limit. Got through the first five and wanted to do more. xD


----------



## rubinthebetta

cowboy said:


> I thought you were over 5. If you would like to I would LOVE IT


Believe me, that limit was abandoned long, long ago...:wink:


----------



## Fenghuang

Lol yeah, it really has. xD


----------



## cowboy

It's no surprise. I've HEARD about your drawings before I saw them. By the way I showed my friend one of the fish you did and she just about fell off her chair. She said if you, dark angel and betta lover don't follow through with this professionally it would be a waste


----------



## Fenghuang

Heh, art is just a hobby for me. I would never be able to do it for a living. 

Woot, I am now a high school graduate.


----------



## cowboy

Good for you for seeing it through!! Congrats. What an accomplishment!


----------



## kateee

Congratulations on your graduation!


----------



## Destinystar

Congratulations Fenghuang on your graduation :-D


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Congrats feng!!! I was gone for a week on a trip, so I haven't been on in a while. 

And cowboy, it just makes my heart smile hearing things like that


----------



## ArrowheadShark

Was the graduation ceremony any fun? I know my brother's wasn't, with about 700 names to call. I know some other people that had a really awesome one ;D

AND OK. I'm just going to take a photo of the drawing. I do not know why I didn't think of this before. *Facedesk* Do you want me to post it or can I PM it to you or something if you'd rather?


----------



## Fenghuang

Whatever works for you. 

Graduation was to be expected. We were in the gym because the weather forecast said there would be thunderstorms (there were, but they happened _after_ the ceremony). It would have looked much more impressive outside on our football field because you would have seen the sheer amount of students marching into the ceremony area from the school and so many more family members and friends would have been allowed to come and watch, but instead we were packed on top of each other like sardines in a hot and humid gymansium and only two family members per student were allowed to come in. There were 600 plus people in my graduating class and my last name was one of the first few. So, it got old pretty fast. xD

Oh, I forgot to answer your question about Deviantart... No, I don't have a DA account. Or not one that I really use anyway. I have one, but I don't put art on it so it's sitting there doing nothing.

mersf559:


----------



## mersf559

thanks! it looks real nice. i appreciate your time and effort and great art skills.


----------



## Fenghuang

You are welcome. 

My list now. Please tell me if I forgot anyone. 

*is done

1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

6. justmel (coloured)
7. Darkicydevil (coloured/tribal)
8. trilobite (?)
9. LucidSong (coloured)
10. Janan (coloured)

11. littelboyblu (coloured)
12. Skyewillow (her cats)
13. percyfyshshelley (?)
15. mersf559
14. ArrowheadShark (?)

16. jona31
17. charislynne
18. Janan 
19. justmel
20. LucidSong

21. kateee
22. Haleigh
23. alwaysaBettaLover
24. Susukihotaru
25. LebronTheBettan

26. cowboy


----------



## Janan

Congrats on your graduation!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Yesh... you are certainly going to be busy....


----------



## Fenghuang

Whoops, I was wrong... Went back and realized I didn't add two people...

*is done

1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

6. justmel (coloured)
7. Darkicydevil (coloured/tribal)
8. trilobite (coloured)
9. LucidSong (coloured)
10. Janan (coloured)

11. littelboyblu (coloured)
12. Skyewillow (her cats)
13. percyfyshshelley (coloured)
15. mersf559
16. jona31

17. charislynne
18. Janan 
19. justmel
20. LucidSong
21. peachii

22. kateee
23. Haleigh
24. alwaysaBettaLover
25. crowntaillove3 (guppy/tribal outlined in yellow)
26. Susukihotaru

27. LebronTheBettan
28. cowboy
14. ArrowheadShark (next available spot whenever I get a picture)


----------



## cowboy

Glad it went well. Great picture!


----------



## eemmais

If you are still taking requests, could you please draw Neptune? Thanks.


----------



## hodad66

just bumped into this thread...... beautiful work!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Hodad66: your betta -it's your betta right?- on your avatars, is beautiful!!!!


----------



## hodad66

Thank you ABL, just picked him up from Petsmart. Think that 
he really likes the new 4 gallon home. I believe that I will be 
switching out the power filter for a sponge one for less flow.


----------



## Fenghuang

jona31:


----------



## crowntaillove3

Amazing!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I just checked out your last post on the status of the drawings:

Post #1: I'M NOT ON THERE!!!

Post #2: Yay!!!!
Thanks for being awesome and double checking. And drawing all of our fish (and Skye's cats)!


----------



## Janan

I also thank you for all of these beautiful drawings. I am enjoying each of them as much as I love mine of Miracle!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Feng, that's beautiful!!! Do you think (cause I use this super thick paper for my drawings) I could water color my drawings instead? I don't want it to bleed through the paper, but with watercolors, it's SO much easier to mix, and blend the colors. I know you use colored pencils but I just can't find the pencils you said you used, and I want really bright colors. But have you experimented with that before?

I'm away from home, so I can't test this.


----------



## Fenghuang

Crowntail and Janan: As always... <3

AlwaysaBettaLover: Sadly, I don't know the first thing about watercolour... I've worked with acrylics in the past, but acrylic paint is not the same thing and it was for a mural. But I say you should go for it if you want to try it. I think it'll nice.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Yeah, I thought of acrylics because they are a tad bit brighter, but watercolors are just easier. I think I will. My trip is just an overnight trip, so I'm heading back later today, and "going for it"


----------



## ArrowheadShark

alwaysaBettaLover said:


> Yeah, I thought of acrylics because they are a tad bit brighter, but watercolors are just easier. I think I will. My trip is just an overnight trip, so I'm heading back later today, and "going for it"


 I by no means call myself a painter, since I rarely use it because I am so impatient. I have issues waiting for the paint to dry before I can move on to the next step XD'' S' why me+markers=yes.

But I have experimented a little ;D

Thick paper is definitely good. The paper will curl and bubble up otherwise, though sometimes I've had even thicker stuff curl up from the water I put on it. I find it easier to use painter's tape or masking tape or something to tape the paper down to a hard flat surface, which helps keep it from curling up. Won't always stop the 'bubbling,' but I've also pressed my watercolored pieces in or under a heavy book and left it there for a while to flatten out.

I've also used acrylics like watercolor - I really water them down. I also mix acrylic and watercolor together, because I'm a weirdo and defy the logic of not intermixing them XD WOOOOOT!


Dunno if that'll help you any, but I'd say go for it and experiment - It wouldn't be a bad idea to try painting on paper without a drawing on it, so then you can see how it'll react and whatnot.


Feng:

FINALLY. HERE. TAKE ITTTTT. *Flails*

I hope that worked ._.'' I attached the picture of Barti. Guess we'll find out! xD I did take some pictures of Shark, but they turned out horrible. The camera wasn't liking it when he moved, so they'd be all blurry.


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, how beautiful. And life-like. Thank you, Arrow. I'll cherish it.


----------



## ArrowheadShark

The only annoying part is I have the actual drawing Dx If you ever randomly meet me in person or something
I'll give it to you XD


----------



## justmel

Fenghuang said:


> Oh, how beautiful. And life-like. Thank you, Arrow. I'll cherish it.


Arrow, it's beautiful! You are just as talented ad Feng & a lot of the other artist on here. You all make me SO jealous, but then again I can sit back and enjoy the beauty you all produce without all the hair pulling, grumbling, and crumpled bits of paper you have to go through. 

Feng, as always, your work leaves me speechless. Don't ever give up your hobby. Life has a habit of becoming to busy for hobbies, but for you to give up art would be such a waste of talent. I understand not making a hobby a career (it can loose a lot of it's pleasure then), but make sure you never stop drawing. And congrats again on your graduation. Glad it went well for you.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Arrowheadshark: nice drawing!! You should try coloring it


----------



## a123andpoof

Are you still taking requests?


----------



## Fenghuang

Yes, I am. I just need a picture of the fish/whatever kind of pet you want me to draw.


----------



## Haleigh

Could you also add Catullus to the list? I would love a picture of him!


----------



## Fenghuang

He looks just like one of the boys we used to have. Pretty. 

I'll add you and him in.


----------



## a123andpoof

Could you draw Kinzoku for me?


----------



## crowntaillove3

Wow he is pretty.


----------



## ArrowheadShark

Haleigh said:


> Could you also add Catullus to the list? I would love a picture of him!


 I LOVE that last picture! He looks like he's blowing you a kiss xD He is so pretttyyy~!


----------



## Haleigh

Thank you! He always makes kissy faces at me, so I nicknamed him my "kissy monster!" Also, I named him after the Roman poet Catullus who was always writing about kisses in his poetry, so that worked out surprisingly well!


----------



## a123andpoof

crowntaillove3 said:


> Wow he is pretty.


Thanks. He is a stunner. He's a King from petco. Never seen one who looked like him before. Usually they are all just normal wild type coloring.


----------



## keepsmiling

Haleigh said:


> Thank you! He always makes kissy faces at me, so I nicknamed him my "kissy monster!" Also, I named him after the Roman poet Catullus who was always writing about kisses in his poetry, so that worked out surprisingly well!


He is gorgeous...wow!


----------



## Asira

Wow, such beautiful drawings! 
If it isn't to much for you, could we do an art trade someday?


----------



## Fenghuang

Asira said:


> Wow, such beautiful drawings!
> If it isn't to much for you, could we do an art trade someday?


Thank you so much. And, of course.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Your artwork is jaw - dropping, I can't even bring myself to ask you to do Perry again...


----------



## Fenghuang

I have run out of ink pens. I need to replenish my supply and then business will resume as usual


----------



## charislynne

when will you get more?


----------



## Fenghuang

Whoops, I never posted your finished drawing. Here you go.

charislynne:









To answer your question, I don't know. I have to go buy some, but I can't drive so it depends on when my parents are willing to drive me.


----------



## charislynne

thank you sooooooo much! i love it!


----------



## Fenghuang

Heh, you are very welcome.


----------



## charislynne

i will use it as my avatar


----------



## RowdyBetta

Beautiful artwork! ! O.O


----------



## justmel

That last one is a gorgeous as all the rest Feng! Beautiful work again.


----------



## crowntaillove3

O.O It looks amazing!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you, guys. ;__;

This is utterly irrelevant to the topic at hand, but... Pandoras got me a kitty! *squee*


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

ADORABLE!!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE cats!!! 
P.s that last one is amazing!!!! Keep doing what Your doing ;-)


----------



## justmel

Adorable kitty! Name yet?


----------



## Fenghuang

No name yet.

She is missing. /:


----------



## Perry the platypus

She's gone!?!?  I have a name to suggest...how about...I named my virtual pet NightEyes...I have a few more you might like: Blue, Snowflake, Brownie, I know this name sounds weird but it's yummy; Latte, Dawn, Midnight, and Rainbow.


----------



## cowboy

Fenghuang said:


> Whoops, I never posted your finished drawing. Here you go.
> 
> charislynne:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your question, I don't know. I have to go buy some, but I can't drive so it depends on when my parents are willing to drive me.



Awesome drawing!


----------



## Fenghuang

Perry the platypus said:


> She's gone!?!?  I have a name to suggest...how about...I named my virtual pet NightEyes...I have a few more you might like: Blue, Snowflake, Brownie, I know this name sounds weird but it's yummy; Latte, Dawn, Midnight, and Rainbow.


Yeah, her siblings and her all live outside. They are only a few weeks old. Their mama is *technically* Ci's (Pandoras) next door neighbor's cat, but she is an outdoor only cat and semi-feral. The cats prefer to be in Ci's yard though and she is the one feeding them and taking care of them, and they let her pet them and pick them up.

That kitten is the friendliest and the runt. Ci was going to ask the her neighbor for her since the neighbor wants to rehome them (they have too many feral cats on their property as it is). But that kitten is also malnourished and sickly. The mama cat and the other two kittens are there, but she isn't. They never strayed before...

Thank you for the name suggestions though.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

I hate to trouble you with another drawing but if you have space I would love one of Peeta


----------



## justmel

Hey Feng, did the kitty ever show back up? I hope so.


----------



## CritterNut

Nice work!


----------



## cowboy

PeetaTheBetta said:


> I hate to trouble you with another drawing but if you have space I would love one of Peeta



Is the log in your picture the floating betta log? I got my guy a rock too swim thru at the bottom of tank but he's only gone in it once or twice that I've seen. Wondering if the floating one is better?


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Yes, it is. I got it because after I got the lighting all Peeta would do was hide under the plants. He loves it, plus he can still easily get air from the top.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Fenghuang, I am sorry I don't think I told you that I would like a realistic one colored please. Thanks so much and beautiful art work!


----------



## Fenghuang

More drawings tomorrow. I took a little break the last week because I was out of drawing supplies and feeling rotten.

And yes, Peeta, I'll add you to the list.


----------



## ismintis

I've been stalking this thread forever...when you have a spot open let me know!


----------



## Fenghuang

Itmintis, just post a picture and reserve a spot on the list. I done away with the 5 person limit a _looooong_ time ago lol.


----------



## ismintis

Here is my new betta Krusa, also my avatar; she has two orange spots on her head if you can't see. A colored drawing would be great, thank you!


----------



## Fenghuang

No problem. She's a beau. We have a Majcha Farm girl too.


----------



## ismintis

Thanks, I love his fish  
She isn't at her new home yet but once she arrives I will take LOTS of pics and start a journal for her probably. I don't know if you saw on the Aquabid Thread that she was actually outbid by me by Deanna01, but she graciously let me buy her. ^.^


----------



## Fenghuang

I actually did see that (I stalk the Aquabid thread constantly xD). That's so nice of Deanna. She helped us get our girl as well. ^^


----------



## ismintis

Aww she's so cute! (Heh, I stalk it constantly as well ) I know, Deanna is wonderful.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Fenghuang said:


> Yeah, her siblings and her all live outside. They are only a few weeks old. Their mama is *technically* Ci's (Pandoras) next door neighbor's cat, but she is an outdoor only cat and semi-feral. The cats prefer to be in Ci's yard though and she is the one feeding them and taking care of them, and they let her pet them and pick them up.
> 
> That kitten is the friendliest and the runt. Ci was going to ask the her neighbor for her since the neighbor wants to rehome them (they have too many feral cats on their property as it is). But that kitten is also malnourished and sickly. The mama cat and the other two kittens are there, but she isn't. They never strayed before...
> 
> Thank you for the name suggestions though.


You're welcome! I took me five minutes! :lol:


----------



## LucidSong

My Goodness Feng! Sorry this is so late after Sparta Passed I kinda left the fourms for a while and then work got busy went through a rough break up and yeah. . . :/
I am back though and would like to congratulate you on your graduation (now that it's nearly time for school to start back up again, heh.) 
Your art never fails to amaze though. Keep up the good work and sorry to hear about the lost little kitten. I'd offer you one of mine as all my cats just had kittens about a month ago, however I do believe we are rather far apart. 
Anyway again grats on graduation and sorry again about the kitten. Off I go to stalk else where and post a few things.


----------



## Fenghuang

The kitten sadly didn't make it, but thank you for the kind words and well-wishes. I hope you're doing okay as well. If you ever need an ear to listen, my inbox is always open. 

Janan: This is Pasodoble, because I swore you asked me to draw him at some point and you were on the list. The colouring didn't turn out nearly as well as I'd wished, but here he is.


----------



## crowntaillove3

He's beautiful! Nice job, Feng!


----------



## cowboy

Each drawing you do is amazing


----------



## Janan

Paso is beautiful!!! I love it so much. Thank you. Your talent amazes me. Thanks so much.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you. 

Justmel: Here's Ming. I hope you like it.


----------



## LucidSong

Thanks Feng. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## sixcards

I really like that tribal plakat pic!! that is super nice!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you, sixcards. 

I cannot believe I have done 51 for my two request threads already. I don't think I've ever drawn this much in half a year!


----------



## cowboy

51? Wow! You've been extremely busy. I'm betting that's 51 very happy ppl


----------



## Fenghuang

Hehe, I hope so. That's all I care about really.


----------



## justmel

lol, I know there's 3 happy people here! First an awesome pic of my baby girls boy Monster & now a gorgeous picture of my mom's baby Ming. Thank you so much Feng for sharing your artwork with us.


----------



## Fenghuang

Awww. Thanks, justmel. ^^

So I need to go back and figure out my list again. I accidentally deleted it being a complete idiot. -_-


----------



## cowboy

It happens to the best of us. I'll let you try and figure it out cause I know u will be bombarded lol


----------



## PonyJumper101

are you still taking drawing requests?  also, have you ever drawn a horse before?


----------



## Fenghuang

I use to draw horses all the time as a kid, but I hadn't in a while. I could give it a shot, if you want. Do you have a photo?


----------



## PonyJumper101

I can't decide weather i want one of my pony or my bettas!!!! :frustrated:


----------



## Fenghuang

Pick one first and I'll do the other one later? Some people have gotten more than one drawing. They just reserved another spot on the list.


----------



## PonyJumper101

I would love a coloured sketch of my betta Tsunami  If his colours are too hard just leave it black and white


----------



## Fenghuang

Lucid:


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Like his coloring.  Who's next? Tell me once you're going to do Breme, I have a better pic.


----------



## Fenghuang

Peachii is next. I'll get to you within two days (I'm feeling productive, so I'm hoping to milk it for what it's worth) so you can post a picture now if you want.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Oh okay, great.  I'll just post it after you're done.


----------



## kateee

So excited to see mine


----------



## Fenghuang

I have been noticing that dark greens and dark blues photograph really badly under my house lights. /:

Peachii:


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Okay, here's Breme. (since you're done with peachii)


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, wow, Breme's beautiful now. I mean, he was before, but he is postively stunning in that picture. I hope I do him justice.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Oh, yeah. Those were his first days, in the other pictures. And you'll do fine.


----------



## ao

woahhh you've improved sooo much! the progress is awesome to see  I gotta sign up for one of your art some day =D unfortunately my crazy fish just ate his fins again T_T


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you, Aokashi. That's a huge compliment coming from you. Big fan of your artwork. xD

Aww, Kuro? Tailbiters sure are frustrating cases.


----------



## Seki

O_O Your art is so amazing!! I'd love to request a picture sometime... do you think you'll be open again at any point? I totally don't want to overwhelm you with work or anything~


----------



## ao

oops for some reason I thought this was my thread >.> 

YES fenghuang's art IS amazing!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fenghuang

Seki said:


> O_O Your art is so amazing!! I'd love to request a picture sometime... do you think you'll be open again at any point? I totally don't want to overwhelm you with work or anything~


Just go ahead and post a picture and reserve a spot. I gave up on five at a time. Realised it was the same thing anyway. xD



aokashi said:


> oops for some reason I thought this was my thread >.>


----------



## Indigo Betta

would you mind doing Garry and Ellis? promise I won't ask for anymore after them. I would really love to have some pictures for above their tank.


----------



## Fenghuang

When have I said no, Indigo? xD

Slowly, but surely...

kateee:


----------



## cowboy

Wow, amazing. I hope your keeping a scrap book of all these amazing pictures you do!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, cowboy. I've been meaning to make an album of them on here, but I'm too lazy... >>


----------



## Indigo Betta

if you don't mind them then
heres Ellis The Elephant Ear Betta 
and Garry The Gourami, Garry's a little bit shy but I'll get better photos of him when he settles in.


----------



## Seki

This might sound like a bit of a strange request, but could you do an old photo of my fish Nova? He is still alive, but as soon as he got home, he became sick... his fins have basically melted off and he's not doing well. When I purchased him, he was one of the most gorgeous VTs I had ever seen. I'd love a picture to memorialize his one-time beauty. His body was the color of pink lemonade and his fins were bold, lemon-yellow.









I really appreciate if you have a chance to do an image of him. It can be in whatever pose you'd like, I'm afraid that is basically the only good picture I have of him, though. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## ao

Fenghuang said:


>


heehee I answered to someone then felt stupid 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kateee

Fenghuang said:


> When have I said no, Indigo? xD
> 
> Slowly, but surely...
> 
> kateee:


OMG that's amazing, thank you so much Fenghuang


----------



## Fenghuang

You're welcome.

I'm determined to get a couple more done together if it's the last thing I do.

Haleigh:


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Ooh pretty! I can't wait to see how the others turn out


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks. Yours was actually the next one.

alwaysaBettaLover:


----------



## ao

stunning! *I'm totally stalking *


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fenghuang

Hehe, thank you.

I hope I got this request right, Crowntail.

crowntaillove3:


----------



## Haleigh

Feng, thank you so much for drawing Pontus. He was my first betta, and his death hit me hard. I'm so happy to have a lovely drawing to remember my beautiful boy. Thank you!


----------



## Fenghuang

You're welcome, Haleigh. I'm glad you are happy with it. 


I felt like the original image wasn't clear enough, so I took it again.

alwaysaBettaLover:


----------



## Fenghuang

More drawing coming tomorrow hopefully. I keep falling behind on what I hope to accomplish. /:


----------



## ismintis

Don't worry about it, I think I can speak for all of us when I say I don't mind the wait for such amazing drawings


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, ismintis.

So, uh... I learned from experience that I always mess up when I try to colour a cello or a white betta. So, I went with something different. This style is why I started using pens. It's messy and spontaneous. Not too had, I hope. Supposed to be Yumenoke, since the other two pictures didn't show.

Susukihotaru:


----------



## Fenghuang

Working as fast as I can. Updated list:

**is done*

*1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

6. justmel (coloured)
7. Darkicydevil (coloured)
8. trilobite (coloured)
9. LucidSong (coloured)
10. Janan (coloured)

11. littelboyblu (coloured)
12. Skyewillow (coloured)
13. percyfyshshelley (coloured)
15. mersf559 (coloured)
16. jona31 (coloured)

17. charislynne (coloured)
18. Janan (coloured)
19. justmel (coloured)
20. LucidSong (coloured)
21. peachii (coloured)

22. kateee (coloured)
23. Haleigh (coloured)
24. alwaysaBettaLover (coloured)
25. crowntaillove3 (tribal outlined in yellow)
*26. Susukihotaru (coloured)*

27. LebronTheBetta (coloured)
28. cowboy (coloured)
29. eemmais (coloured)
30. Haleigh (coloured)
31. a123poof (coloured)

32. PeetaTheBetta (coloured)
33. ismintis (coloured)
34. PonyJumper101 (coloured)
35. Indigo Betta

36. Seki
14. ArrowheadShark (picture needed)


----------



## LebronTheBetta

They're gorgeous! Good luck with Breme, he's white + other colors. ^^"


----------



## redthebetta

*Red please?*

Can you please do Red????? I would love you for ever and ever!! Here is a picture of him:







If you need more, tell me ! I would like a coloured one if possible!


----------



## Fenghuang

Yes, I'll add you to the list. 

Breme is done, Lebron. I feel like I'm five again. Coloured this in the dark with my cellphone for light because I'm supposed to be sleeping. xD

LebronTheBetta:


----------



## redthebetta

Fenghuang said:


> Yes, I'll add you to the list.
> 
> Breme is done, Lebron. I feel like I'm five again. Coloured this in the dark with my cellphone for light because I'm supposed to be sleeping. xD
> 
> LebronTheBetta:


Thank you, thank you!!!! I will keep it by Red's tank!


----------



## Hail0788

Is it to late ask for a free drawing of my betta?


----------



## Fenghuang

No, go ahead, you can request a drawing.


----------



## Hail0788

Awesome! Here is Blackbeard. This a body shot....


----------



## Hail0788

And here is a color shot.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Indigo Betta said:


> if you don't mind them then
> heres Ellis The Elephant Ear Betta
> and Garry The Gourami, Garry's a little bit shy but I'll get better photos of him when he settles in.



here's more photos of garry best I can get of him I think he's going to take a while to tame

I'd like them colored please


----------



## ao

I couldn't resist squishing in line, can you do kuro with his chewed tail? i think its going to be a permanent look anyway XD











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jarick

Can't resist anymore. I would love for you to draw my Red when you get time. Here's two pictures. One to show his spread and the other to give you his colors.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Breme is GORGEOUS! 

Thanks so much for taking the time to do this. :') That looks so much like him!


----------



## Fenghuang

Will do, guys. xD

Current line:

**is done*

*1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

6. justmel (coloured)
7. Darkicydevil (coloured)
8. trilobite (coloured)
9. LucidSong (coloured)
10. Janan (coloured)

11. littelboyblu (coloured)
12. Skyewillow (coloured)
13. percyfyshshelley (coloured)
15. mersf559 (coloured)
16. jona31 (coloured)

17. charislynne (coloured)
18. Janan (coloured)
19. justmel (coloured)
20. LucidSong (coloured)
21. peachii (coloured)

22. kateee (coloured)
23. Haleigh (coloured)
24. alwaysaBettaLover (coloured)
25. crowntaillove3 (tribal outlined in yellow)
26. Susukihotaru (coloured)

*27. LebronTheBetta (coloured)*
28. cowboy (coloured)
29. eemmais (coloured)
30. Haleigh (coloured)
31. a123poof (coloured)

32. PeetaTheBetta (coloured)
33. ismintis (coloured)
34. PonyJumper101 (coloured)
35. Indigo Betta (coloured)
36. Seki (coloured)

37. Redthebetta (coloured)
38. Hail0788 (coloured)
39. aokashi (coloured)
40. Jarick (coloured)

14. ArrowheadShark (picture needed?)


----------



## Jarick

Oh! I would like mine colored if that's ok.


----------



## Fenghuang

Lebron: You're welcome.  

Jarick: No problem. I usually go with coloured if someone doesn't ask for anything for specific.


----------



## Susukihotaru

Fenghuang said:


> Thanks, ismintis.
> 
> So, uh... I learned from experience that I always mess up when I try to colour a cello or a white betta. So, I went with something different. This style is why I started using pens. It's messy and spontaneous. Not too had, I hope. Supposed to be Yumenoke, since the other two pictures didn't show.
> 
> Susukihotaru:



Thanks Fenghuang, I love it!


----------



## Fenghuang

You're welcome.

Hey, guys. I am moving to Georgia this weekend for college. I'll continue with the drawings once I settle.


----------



## cowboy

Sounds good, have a good trip.


----------



## Hail0788

Sounds good. Are you going to UGA?


----------



## Fenghuang

Nope, not UGA. Emory University.


----------



## Hail0788

Oh nice. :-D


----------



## Mashiro

Hey Feng! I loved how you drew Maximus so much that I'd be very grateful if you could draw my new boy Pharaoh. If you can do this drawing, I'd like the colored version please.


----------



## Fenghuang

Nerve-wracking. I have so much to do before I leave. Most packing and last minute paperwork. Urgh. >>

Mashiro: I'll add you in.


----------



## Hail0788

Take your time. School comes first.


----------



## Fenghuang

Too lazy to pack. Bah.

Anyway! Looks like natural sunlight really is the best type of lighting for betta pictures, real or drawn. xD I put the lineart against the window and, I dunno, I think it looks pretty cool.

Still needs to be coloured, but this is Cowboy's DT.


----------



## cowboy

Wow! Awesome!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Doesn't it? I wish I had textured paper like that. The last time I made my own, I ended up with a soggy mess to clean up.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

That is stunning, I can't wait for Peeta!


----------



## Fenghuang

Staying over at my uncle's house for the night. 

cowboy:


----------



## cowboy

Thank you fenghuang it is absolutely gorgeous!! I was having a rotten day til I saw this. Thank you! Wow.


----------



## Fenghuang

You're very welcome. ^^ I hope you feel better.


----------



## Fenghuang

Cowboy, I shaded it a little more. I felt the colours were too light before.

cowboy:


----------



## cowboy

Thanks for taking the extra time! They are both FANTASTIC. its my new phone wall paper!


----------



## cowboy

Oh I just love it! You really did a great job capturing him from my crappy iPhone pictures


----------



## Glory

if you can can you do one of glory colored if possible :3 tanks you are awesome


----------



## Fenghuang

Glory: Sure. 



cowboy said:


> Oh I just love it! You really did a great job capturing him from my crappy iPhone pictures


I hope you don't mind I took down the other coloured one. I usually replace with the newest copy to save space on my Photobucket (which runs annoyingly slow for me).


----------



## cowboy

Nope, not at all!! I've already emailed it


----------



## Fenghuang

Now at my mom's friend's house until move-in day. Not much to do here, so I finished another drawing... The colours are a little too dark, but I like how it came out. I can only get the textured look in bright sunlight.

eemmais:


----------



## cowboy

Another beauty (fish move ok?)


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you.

They've reached their destination according to tracking. Ci's grandma is supposed to go pick them up from the post office.


----------



## cowboy

That's good news


----------



## Fenghuang

Hopefully. I don't know what condition the boys are in yet.


----------



## cowboy

Fingers crossed, keep us posted


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

I can't wait for Peeta!!


----------



## LucidSong

Fenghuang said:


> Lucid:


Okay so I realize I'm like SUPER LATE but; Oh My Gosh Feng He Looks AMAZING! Thank you so much. Gosh if I didn't fear losing it on my Laptop I'd Save it but as I do fear it. I'll just leave it here (Still without my S3  Dang)


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, guys.

I'm still working on getting settled. It has been pretty hectic this past week. Orientation week has me running all over the place like a headless chicken and have a really crazy Add/Drop/Swap method of class registration. But I fortunately did snag all the classes I want in the end. I am taking 19 credits (the maximum allowed per senester, woot! *sarcasm*). 

I will get to those left on the list as quickly as I can, of course. You guys have been really great and I really really really have to thank you all for your patience and support. You awesome people will get your drawings.

But until further notice... *REQUESTS ARE CLOSED.*


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

I don't mind waiting at all! Take your time, school comes first.


----------



## MusicBeam

These drawings are absolutely STUNNING feng!  Love them all!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you very much.


----------



## MusicBeam

Can't wait to see the rest of the finished drawings


----------



## Fenghuang

I'm neglecting my homework. xD

Sorry, I'm poor and in college, so I only have crummy paper at the mo. ):

Haleigh:


----------



## JustinieBeanie

That is so pretty!


----------



## Haleigh

Ahhhh! Feng, Tully's picture is gorgeous!! I love it. Thank you so much!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

it is amazing, I am in awe!


----------



## Fenghuang

Fall break is coming up, so I'll be doing the remaining drawings. (Finally, right? xD)

Also, for anyone who want baby snails, we're selling them $1 for five and I'll throw in an art commission with each purchase!

Link: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=3152370#post3152370


----------



## Glory

can i change my picture from glory to malibu? if so here is a pic:


----------



## Glory

ps im on page 45


----------



## crowntaillove3

Oh my goodness! So sorry I didn't reply sooner, I was off for a long time. It looks amazing! Thanks so much!


----------



## Fenghuang

a123poof:


----------



## Fenghuang

The linearts for PeetaTheBetta, ismintis, and PonyJumper101's pieces are done. Now, just time to colour.


----------



## PetMania

WOW! You're really good!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Its good to see your drawing again your drawings are all so beautiful! I do enjoy going back and looking at all the wonderful artwork you've done on this thread


----------



## Aluyasha

Just finished looking through the entire thread. You are an amazing artist Feng! I bet you could make good money selling your art. I know I would love to have giant canvas art of my bettas all over my house draw by you.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you. You all are very kind. <3


----------



## Fenghuang

Here's the list. The bolded ones are the ones that I've finished or are about to be finished [*]. Not too many less now. ^^

*1. wah543 (coloured)
2. Indigo Betta (coloured)
3. Mashiro (coloured)
4. MattsBettas (tribal)
5. BeautifulBetta123 (coloured)

6. justmel (coloured)
7. Darkicydevil (coloured)
8. trilobite (coloured)
9. LucidSong (coloured)
10. Janan (coloured)

11. littelboyblu (coloured)
12. Skyewillow (coloured)
13. percyfyshshelley (coloured)
15. mersf559 (coloured)
16. jona31 (coloured)

17. charislynne (coloured)
18. Janan (coloured)
19. justmel (coloured)
20. LucidSong (coloured)
21. peachii (coloured)

22. kateee (coloured)
23. Haleigh (coloured)
24. alwaysaBettaLover (coloured)
25. crowntaillove3 (tribal outlined in yellow)
26. Susukihotaru (coloured)

27. LebronTheBetta (coloured)
28. cowboy (coloured)
29. eemmais (coloured)
30. Haleigh (coloured)
31. a123poof (coloured)

*32. PeetaTheBetta (coloured)
*33. ismintis (coloured)
*34. PonyJumper101 (coloured)*
35. Indigo Betta (coloured)
36. Seki (coloured)

37. Redthebetta (coloured)
38. Hail0788 (coloured)
39. aokashi (coloured)
40. Jarick (coloured)
41. Mashiro (coloured)

42. Glory (coloured)

14. ArrowheadShark (picture needed?)


----------



## Indigo Betta

Yay me next!:blueyay:
if you need more pictures of them there's lots in my albums.


----------



## Aluyasha

I am going to stalk this thread. lol
If any more slots become available I want one!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

OMG he is sooooo pretty!!!!!! I love it :yourock:


----------



## Morguex

Your drawings are amazing Fenghuang

When you have an open slot please let me know, I'd love you to do a drawing of Reaper 

I wonder if a betta will flare at a drawing of itself? lol


----------



## Fenghuang

I've had this done, but I was running late for work a few days ago and forgot to post it.

PeetaTheBetta:


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

When a slot opens up... I would love to have a drawing of Tycho... officially thread stalking!


----------



## Fenghuang

Heh. Thanks, I'm honored. I think I am going to open up five slots for the holidays. But for now, I must focus on the remaider of the requests from this thread and a couple of art gifts I am working on.


----------



## PonyJumper101

Feng, its beautiful! Have you already coloured it? If you havent I was wondering if I could make a small change


----------



## Fenghuang

No, I haven't colour it yet. What would you like?


----------



## PonyJumper101

Oh thank goodness! Well I'd like it to be coloured as my new betta. )


----------



## Fenghuang

That's fine.  Although, the fins are obviously going to look more like your other betta's.

That is a beautiful betta.


----------



## PonyJumper101

That's fine! Thank you!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

GAH! I feel SO awful.I have been so crazy busy lately and have no time to check the forum . Unfortunately, I can't see the drawing you did for me, so is there a chance you may be able to 're post it?? 
Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Fenghuang

Don't worry! 

Here you go:


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

OMG! It's beautiful!! You even got all the colors right!! Oh thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## alisha221

Plz if you have not hit the 5 can you do Bentley and his snail friend (which i was trying to send you an email with them in it he/she getting bigger)


----------



## Fenghuang

So, um...I'm alive. I bet you all have already given up hope of ever getting your requests finished. I am so so terribly sorry about how embarrassingly long it's been. In the last year, I moved to a new state, started college, found a new job, been working said job, and just had a lot of other general craziness I won't bore you with the details of. I have work tomorrow and need to attend a funeral for a family member over the weekend, but I am determined to get these last half a dozen or so requests done in the next couple of days if you guys would have me.


----------



## Fenghuang

These are the finished drawings for ismintis, PonyJumper101, and Indigo Betta respectively.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Aww Thank you for remembering to draw him all this time later I really appreciate it







It is beautiful I'd be able to hang it on the wall now


----------



## Fenghuang

Indigo Betta said:


> Aww Thank you for remembering to draw him all this time later I really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautiful I'd be able to hang it on the wall now


Hi, Indigo. Thank you so much for not being too annoyed with how late this is. I hope you like it.


----------



## ismintis

Fenghuang said:


> These are the finished drawings for ismintis, PonyJumper101, and Indigo Betta respectively.


Thank you so much Feng! She is perfect! :-D


----------



## TealHoundogg

Are you still taking requests?


----------



## Fenghuang

ismintis said:


> Thank you so much Feng! She is perfect! :-D


You're very welcome. Thank you for your patience!



TealHoundogg said:


> Are you still taking requests?


There is a good chance I will be open to them in the future, but at least not until after I've finished the ones I have left.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Oh ok. I'll check back when you do.

These are great!


----------



## ArrowheadShark

Beautiful work, I love getting email notices and finding you posted new artwork!


----------



## Fenghuang

ArrowheadShark said:


> Beautiful work, I love getting email notices and finding you posted new artwork!


Thanks, sweetie. ^^ That makes me happy to hear.


----------



## Fenghuang

Seki:


----------



## Indigo Betta

Beautiful!


----------



## Fenghuang

Redthebetta:



Have the lineart done for two others and then only three more to go. Finally lol.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Great, will keep an eye out when you're open to requests again.

Have you thought about doing a graphic novel or manga(Japanese comic book) featuring bettas?


----------



## Sabina88

Fenghuang said:


> Yes.  Do you want that pose? Or should I do something different? I would need a picture of him from the side if you want something else (so I get the fins as accurately as I can).
> 
> I can also do this style (you guys have to tell me if you want something specific):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. wah543
> 2. Indigo Betta
> 3. Mashiro
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> Two more!



I love the style of this one  your an awesome artist :-D


----------



## Fenghuang

TealHoundogg said:


> Great, will keep an eye out when you're open to requests again.
> 
> Have you thought about doing a graphic novel or manga(Japanese comic book) featuring bettas?


Weird... I swore I replied to this post already. >>

No, I hadn't actually. That sounds like a really interesting concept though!



Sabina88 said:


> I love the style of this one  your an awesome artist :-D


Thank you. That is one of my favourite styles to draw too.


----------



## Sabina88

I personally think that design would look awesome as a bag or t-shirt or something like that. 
Have you made any more in that style?


----------



## Fenghuang

I've done a few. Bettas, koi, wolves, crows, dragons, unicorns, cats; basically a lot of miscellaneous animals. The majority of them were just doodles I did when I should have been paying attention to class.  I have seen people use tribal patterns for clothing and accessories on Deviantart. They do look really cool.


----------



## blue sky

.....
i cant wait until you are open again!


----------



## Seki

Fenghuang said:


> Seki:


Oh, he is STUNNING!! Thank you so much! I'm sorry I forgot to check sooner on this thread. Wow... WOW!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, dearies! 

And I am glad you like it, Seki.

Hail0788:


----------



## Fenghuang

Ao:


----------



## Fenghuang

Here is a sneak peak at the lineart for Jarick's pretty CT.


----------



## Fenghuang

Now to colour...  Then, I think I have just one more left.

Mashiro:


Glory:


----------



## MusicBeam

So excited for when you are taking requests again. I have a couple I would love for you to try


----------



## BlueDumboGirl

wow those are amazing drawings! im sure you're probably busy with tons of requests so i wont even bother asking you for one lol


----------



## CNDBETTAS

Wow!!! Those are AWESOME! you are very talented!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you! ^^ I've been a little under the weather and battling migraines that make it hard to focus/concentrate. Will be able to get back to work on the last now that it's getting better.


----------



## CNDBETTAS

Glad its getting better! I know how debilitating it can be dealing with chronic pain like Migraines. I suffered a spine injury shortly after getting out of the Military (Army) and it caused me sever pain throughout my back and also caused me to get migraines. They lasted for years until I got my first back surgery. They cut the nerves that were in the most severly damaged discs and about a week later, the migraines stopped. I still deal with daily pain but its MUCH more bearable. Basically I crushed a disc in my spine and have a compression fracture on another AND a herniated disc. My DR. Told me my spine was more than likely so easilly injured because of the length of time I spent carrying VERY heavy bags and equpiment on my back in the military. He said he sees former military members in his office and that we make up 75% or more of his clients. Its not as bad as it used to be but it still gets bad enough sometimes to where I dont wanna move outta bed lol so I DEFINITELY understand needing to take a few days off to try to ease the miserable pain that comes from a migraine! Glad your feeling better tho! You do some very beautiful drawings! I very much so look forward to seeing some new work!!! Ill be keeping a lookout for your next photo release!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks. I'm very glad that it is better for you now. Nothing is worse than sitting around and feeling too crummy to do anything.


Jarick's piece is done now.


----------



## InStitches

these are gorgeous


----------



## Fenghuang

Mashiro:



Glory:


----------



## ArrowheadShark

Beautiful artwork, Feng. I like the way you simplified their scales.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you. I try my best.


----------



## Imacrazyfishlady

Will you draw a picture of Tango for me? It's okay if you can't buy I really love your work and I was wondering if you were still offering. Here's a pic of him if you want to.

View attachment 399050


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

Do Polaris please!


----------



## SkyDye

Wow these pictures are absolutely stunning! I love them!

If you have time, I know you have a lot of requests, but could I maybe get one of my crowntail TyeDye?  I hope the picture is good enough.


----------



## Imacrazyfishlady

BettaLittleGirl and SkyDye, 
Your Bettas are amazing!!


----------



## Tinker144

Wow, your drawings are beautiful. Loving your work.


----------



## Fenghuang

Sorry for the late response. I had been busy and hadn't seen any of your comments until now. 

I have one more request left to finish from my list, but I am going on a trip soon and can't accept any more requests at this time. After I get back, I will probably make a new thread to accept requests. Thank you for all your interest and patience.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14

I'd ask for my boy, but the only picture of him I have on my computer is really blurry lol


----------



## hannica

I know you must be piled up with requests  but it would be wonderful if you could do seba or angel. Thank you tons!
Angel







Seba














Angel


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

omg seba looks amazing :O


----------



## hannica

Thank you :-D If you have bettas you should post them, id love to see


----------



## spaceyJC

You probably have so many requests already, but if you get the time could you draw Norbert? Colored, please, if you will


----------

